# Interesting facts about famous musicians.



## SnowBlind

Black Sabbath
-once geezer borrowed ozzys book of black magic to read and that day in the middle of the night he saw a black shadow right at his bed. That inspired him to write the song called "black sabbath".

-once for band practise tony iommi and geezer butler were showing eachother and other guys riffs they made up. And somehow the riffs both of them made up fit together perfectly and were at the exact same tempo and everything. They never have seen eachothers riffs before.


Post up some facts.


----------



## zao_89

- Despite releasing an album called "Speed Metal Symphony" and playing in Megadeth for a decade, Marty Friedman is not a heavy metal fan. Uh, what?

- Zakk Wylde's name is actually Jeffery Phillip Wiedlandt.

- Dragonforce guitarist Sam Totman's album collection only consists of about 5 CDs. In contrast, Opeth's Mikael Åkerfeldt's collection has about 3000-4000.

- Jimmy Page played on Tom Jones' super-hit "It's Not Unusual".

- One of the many problems which the early Pink Floyd faced with Syd Barrett was the fact that he would play the same note during an entire concert.

- Steve Morse's (Deep Purple) guitar has 11 different pickup positions.

- One night at a gig, when The Who had just begun, Pete Townshend was experimenting with the feedback he got when he put his guitar near his amp. He accidentally hit the ceiling with the guitar, which caused an awesome sound that was cheered by the (small) audience. Pete tried to repeat that sound with such bad (or good) luck that he broke the guitar's neck. "No one cheered, in fact there was a terrible silence, a "this-guy-is-an-******* silence, so i finished breaking the guitar acting as if that had been my true intention". On The Who's next performance there were twice as many people.

- At age 47, the Rolling Stones' bassist, Bill Wyman, began a relationship with 13-year old Mandy Smith, with her mother's blessing. Six years later, they were married, but the marriage only lasted a year. Not long after, Bill's 30-year-old son Stephen married Mandy's mother, age 46. That made Stephen a stepfather to his former stepmother. If Bill and Mandy had remained married, Stephen would have been his father's father-in-law and his own grandpa.

- The playing time as for "Stairway To Heaven" is longer than it took Plant & Page to write it (they needed one more song for the album.)

- Stevie Ray Vaughan was the guitarist on David Bowie's "Let's Dance" album


----------



## NB_Terry

The beginning of YYZ is Neil Peart playing YYZ in Morse Code on a cymbal.

Rush's debut single was a cover tune (Buddy Holly's "Not Fade Away")

Billy Sheehan was a member of Max Webster for about 2 weeks back in 1974.

Genesis' song ABACAB got it's name, since A B A C A B is the arrangement of the song.


----------



## NB_Terry

The Crowther Hotcake overdrive pedal is designed, and manufactured by the ex-drummer of Split Enz, Paul Crowther.


----------



## Killick

CalgaryTerry said:


> The beginning of YYZ is Neil Peart playing YYZ in Morse Code on a cymbal.


YYZ is the airport code for Toronto. "Always a welcome sight on the luggage tags", Geddy Lee (I think) says.

Also: Jimmy Page has over 1500 guitars. Eric Clapton told him that they are "tax-deductable". Sweet.

Brian May was originally going to be an astronomer.


Great topic!


----------



## Ripper

Eric Clapton's father is canadian and he has three half siblings. His brother, a guitar player as well as faced drug addiction and very similar issues to his famous brother.


----------



## mick7

zao_89 said:


> - .
> 
> - At age 47, the Rolling Stones' bassist, Bill Wyman, began a relationship with 13-year old Mandy Smith, with her mother's blessing. Six years later, they were married, but the marriage only lasted a year. Not long after, Bill's 30-year-old son Stephen married Mandy's mother, age 46. That made Stephen a stepfather to his former stepmother. If Bill and Mandy had remained married, Stephen would have been his father's father-in-law and his own grandpa.


 I got lost half way into that.


----------



## Coustfan'01

zao_89 said:


> - At age 47, the Rolling Stones' bassist, Bill Wyman, began a relationship with 13-year old Mandy Smith, with her mother's blessing. Six years later, they were married, but the marriage only lasted a year. Not long after, Bill's 30-year-old son Stephen married Mandy's mother, age 46. That made Stephen a stepfather to his former stepmother. If Bill and Mandy had remained married, Stephen would have been his father's father-in-law and his own grandpa.



That's completely insane


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Some more interesting facts*

Before Neil Young joined Crosby, Stills and Nash, they had asked Eric Clapton, George Harrison and Steve Winwood to become the fourth member.

During the recording of Ted Nugents 1976 Free for All album, singer/r.guitar
Derek St Holmes left the band for personal reasons. A singer named Marvin Aday replaced him on five tracks..........he would later be known as MeatLoaf.

Jimmy Page plays guitar on Tom Jones 1965 hit "Its Not Unusual"


----------



## mandocaster

*Garrett's lick catalogue*

Knopfler won't admit it, apparently, but his biggest influence is Amos Garrett. Sultans of Swing is like going to a condensed Garrett concert.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

mandocaster said:


> Knopfler won't admit it, apparently, but his biggest influence is Amos Garrett. Sultans of Swing is like going to a condensed Garrett concert.


Yeah, I can hear that. Midnight at the Oasis. Sultans of Swing. Oasis. Sultans. There is a train of thought there both in the playing and song titles.


----------



## james on bass

Geddy Lee's real name is Gary Lee Weinreib. His grandmother's heavy Yiddish accent made saying the name Gary sound like Geddy.

Geddy and Alex almost passed on Neil Peart before his audition when he showed up with a bunch of metal garbage cans. That's what he used to store his drums in.


----------



## kat_

Killick said:


> Brian May was originally going to be an astronomer.


Have you seen his new book? http://www.banguniverse.com/the-authors


----------



## Stratocaster

zao_89 said:


> - Despite releasing an album called "Speed Metal Symphony" and playing in Megadeth for a decade, Marty Friedman is not a heavy metal fan. Uh, what?


Lollercaust.

LOLLERCAUST!

LOLLERCAUST!!!!

Roflez...Sorry about that...But Marty Friedman USED to like heavy metal...Only god knows why he's changed to pop/dance music...He has said in many interviews that he used to listen to it all the time when he was younger, and he would not have written those fast/complex shred solo's if he wasn't into that type of music...Trust me, you've got to really be determined to write solo's like that....It's not something you can do by hating the genre.


----------



## mandocaster

Lester B. Flat said:


> Yeah, I can hear that. Midnight at the Oasis. Sultans of Swing. Oasis. Sultans. There is a train of thought there both in the playing and song titles.


Brilliant!

The thought never crossed my mind....lol

I wonder if Knopfler let it slip?


----------



## james on bass

Gil Moore (drummer for Triumph) switched to and endorsed composite drum sticks in the late 80s after he broke a wooden drum stick and it flew back and cut off part of his ear. The concert was in... London, at the old London Gardens.


----------



## Guest

Guy Terrifico ows me 60 bucks


----------



## Killick

Iron Maiden singer Bruce Dickinson is:
1) a big history buff and a world class fencer (explains some of those lyrics), and
2) a first officer on a English charter airline (Aestrus, I think) that flies into Newfoundland all the time.

Nice to have something to fall back on if this music thing doesn't work out.


----------



## hush

10 second Neil Young history - Neil Young, Goldy McNeil (Steppenwolf), David Palmer (Buffalo Springfield) and Rick James :confused-smiley-010 (i.e. Superfreak) were in a Toronto band called the Mynah Birds (sp?) in the mid-sixties. They got signed to Motown but Rick James was arrested for being AWOL from the Navy. John Eaton had bought Neil an electric guitar (he only had an accoustic) and amps for the band. Once James was arrested Neil and Palmer sold the gear to go to California to try to find Stephen Stills ... which they did in a traffic jam ... and they went on to form Buffalo Springfield (the name on a truck or some construction equipment if memory serves).

Greg Lake (ELP) was the lead singer and bass player on King Crimson's first album - In the Court of the Crimson King.


----------



## PaulS

That would have been Bruce Palmer.... may he RIP and I believe Goldy McJohn


----------



## Chito

ABB founding members, Duane Allman and Berry Oakley died from motorcycle accidents in an area 3 blocks from each other, just over a year apart.


----------



## mandocaster

hush said:


> and they went on to form Buffalo Springfield (the name on a truck or some construction equipment if memory serves.



Almost....Actually BS was a brand of steamroller used for asphalt paving.


----------



## mandocaster

Killick said:


> Iron Maiden singer Bruce Dickinson is:
> 1) a big history buff and a world class fencer (explains some of those lyrics), and
> 2) a first officer on a English charter airline (Aestrus, I think) that flies into Newfoundland all the time.
> 
> Nice to have something to fall back on if this music thing doesn't work out.



I believe he is also a train buff, and collects locomotives....some of which he operates on some UK branch line.


----------



## Emohawk

mandocaster said:


> I believe he is also a train buff, and collects locomotives....some of which he operates on some UK branch line.


And I think he also has one of the Dalek props from the original Doctor Who series...


----------



## J S Moore

Anyone remember "The McCoys"? "Hang On Sloopy"? Ted Nugent was in that band.

Sonny Bono was a successful record producer before Cher ruined his career.:tongue:


----------



## mandocaster

J S Moore said:


> Anyone remember "The McCoys"? "Hang On Sloopy"? Ted Nugent was in that band.
> 
> Sonny Bono was a successful record producer before Cher ruined his career.:tongue:


Son, Bono successfully produced records before sharing his politics ruined HIS career....:zzz:


----------



## Chito

J S Moore said:


> Anyone remember "The McCoys"? "Hang On Sloopy"? Ted Nugent was in that band.


Correct me if I'm wrong, I think you are referring to Rick Derringer rather than Ted Nugent. I don't think Nugent ever was a member of the McCoys.


----------



## nine

I'm pretty sure we can all agree that a tree ultimately ruined Sonny Bono's career.


----------



## J S Moore

Yes!!! You're right. It was Rick Derringer I was thinking of. I swear Ted Nugent came from some odd band as well, just got the two confused.

As for Sonny Bono: Cher or tree, there's not much difference.


----------



## bobb

J S Moore said:


> Yes!!! You're right. It was Rick Derringer I was thinking of. I swear Ted Nugent came from some odd band as well, just got the two confused.



Are you thinking of Amboy Dukes?


----------



## mandocaster

bobb said:


> Are you thinking of Amboy Dukes?


The Amboy Dukes indeed.

"Journey to the Center of your Mind" was the hit song;

akin to Paul Revere & the Raiders "Kicks"

Two anti-drug songs from the summer of love, 1967...

Of course, Ted is now a big NRA booster.


----------



## mandocaster

nine said:


> I'm pretty sure we can all agree that a tree ultimately ruined Sonny Bono's career.





J S Moore said:


> Yes!!! You're right. It was Rick Derringer I was thinking of. I swear Ted Nugent came from some odd band as well, just got the two confused.
> 
> As for Sonny Bono: Cher or tree, there's not much difference.


Of course, Bono would save the tree.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## madog99

mandocaster said:


> Of course, Bono would save the tree.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Sonny actually wrote a song called "laugh at me " that Mott the Hoople (ian hunter ) covered on one of the early discs. I thought it was a great song , but that was in the early 70's and there was much altering going on at the time ? I still think it would be a great song , I'll have to dig out the big black disc and give it a spin someday .
John


----------



## mandocaster

madog99 said:


> Sonny actually wrote a song called "laugh at me " that Mott the Hoople (ian hunter ) covered on one of the early discs. I thought it was a great song , but that was in the early 70's and there was much altering going on at the time ? I still think it would be a great song , I'll have to dig out the big black disc and give it a spin someday .
> John


Hence my continual digs at Bono, i.e. an Irish guy with one name...., He takes himself far too seriously, in public. Pompous twit that he is. _Sonny _Bono, on the other hand, did not take himself seriously, but had the gumption to reinvent himself several times throughout his life, as need dictated. I'm sure he's mocking the tree from out spiritland way. Oddly, the irony is that Cher is an American diva.....with one name.

Funny how things go. I think Sonny Bono was real cool in his own way, and had the last laugh, even as he did his arboreal face-plant.


----------



## david henman

mandocaster said:


> Hence my continual digs at Bono, i.e. an Irish guy with one name...., He takes himself far too seriously, in public. Pompous twit that he is. _Sonny _Bono, on the other hand, did not take himself seriously, but had the gumption to reinvent himself several times throughout his life, as need dictated. I'm sure he's mocking the tree from out spiritland way. Oddly, the irony is that Cher is an American diva.....with one name.
> 
> Funny how things go. I think Sonny Bono was real cool in his own way, and had the last laugh, even as he did his arboreal face-plant.



...many people hate bono for drawing attention to certain world problems. evidently, that's bad thing.

personally, i think we need more like him.

-dh


----------



## mandocaster

david henman said:


> ...many people hate bono for drawing attention to certain world problems. evidently, that's bad thing.
> 
> personally, i think we need more like him.
> 
> -dh


There is nothing bad about drawing attention to problems. The irritating thing about Bono is his pretense at being some kind of expert. He is an expert, in his chosen field, music. But as a commentator on complex issues, he is a buffoon, I'm afraid to say. He doesn't present solutions to problems beyond sweeping rhetoric like "endorsing" Canada as a country, for example. Really, that's like Joe Blow endorsing a country; essentially lacking substance.

But this is just my opinion, and I'm a relative nobody who doesn't wear pink glasses nor enter into areas of expertise beyond my capability. I personally think the world is going to hell in a handbasket, but beyond that, I have no solution to the problem. I'll just sit back and fasten my seatbelt and watch the pundits dodge bullets aimed at their feet.

I better shut up, now, I'm dragging it a bit off-topic.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Bone Ho*

Heres an interesting fact about Bono.................He's always harping about humanitarian this and that and harassing world governments about money and not helping the poor enough. Anyway, he and his bandmates recently moved U2's base away from Ireland to avoid the country's high tax rate. That tax money would have been used to help the poor on the emerald isle.
What a hypocrite


----------



## Killick

rippinglickfest said:


> Heres an interesting fact about Bono.................He's always harping about humanitarian this and that and harassing world governments about money and not helping the poor enough. Anyway, he and his bandmates recently moved U2's base away from Ireland to avoid the country's high tax rate. That tax money would have been used to help the poor on the emerald isle.
> What a hypocrite


Right on, R.L.F. Right on.

Also: The names in the Rush song "By-Tor and the Snow Dog" come from their manager's two dogs. One was a habitual biter and the other was white.


----------



## bluecoyote

Neil Young and the Squires played at my High School graduation in Winnipeg in 1964. That was at Glenlawn Collegiate. The interesting thing about that, is that there were three bands at the dance. Neil Young and the Squires opened for Burton Cummings and the Devrons, who was the second band and the headliners were Chad Allen and the Expressions with Randy Bachmann, Jimmy Kale on bass and Peterson on Drums.

I remember an instrumental number that Neil Young played in tribute to John F. Kennedy. It was called "White Flower" a tune I have never seen in his repertoire to date.


----------



## david henman

rippinglickfest said:


> Heres an interesting fact about Bono.................He's always harping about humanitarian this and that and harassing world governments about money and not helping the poor enough. Anyway, he and his bandmates recently moved U2's base away from Ireland to avoid the country's high tax rate. That tax money would have been used to help the poor on the emerald isle.
> What a hypocrite



...message to bono, oprah, al gore, mike moore et al: don't even think about trying to do any good for this planet or its people unless you are perfect yourself.

no wonder most people prefer to mind their own business...

-dh


----------



## bluecoyote

*Oh! Pleasssse!*

They are doing a lot more than other celebrities who contribute absolutely nothing to society or our planet as a whole. That includes the Paris Hiltons, Lindsey Lohans, Van Morrisons and, dare I say it Mr. NRA ... Ted Nugents of this world! I have probably missed quite a few!

Sure some of them, like Micheal Moore are bordering on being frauds and flakes. But, at least they are bringing attention to situations that should be discussed and addressed. More than most of the rest of us are able to do.

Ok, That is my two cents!


----------



## god9

I'm sure it was posted before that Bruce Dickinson was a history buff.

Did anyone here know that he is a licensed pilot, owns (I think) a few airplanes, and also is a tank collector. He is also licensed to drive tanks.


----------



## mario

Here is one. Billy Gibbons' (of ZZ Top) mother was a personal secratary to the late former U.S. president Lyndon Johnson.


----------



## Starbuck

CalgaryTerry said:


> The beginning of YYZ is Neil Peart playing YYZ in Morse Code on a cymbal.
> 
> Rush's debut single was a cover tune (Buddy Holly's "Not Fade Away")
> 
> 
> And the voice on "Subdivisions" Is the City TV "Everywhere" guy. Mark something?


----------



## Kenmac

Mark Daley. It's funny, when I remember the video of "Subdivisions" they had Alex doing the "voice" for that song. :smile:



Starbuck50 said:


> CalgaryTerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beginning of YYZ is Neil Peart playing YYZ in Morse Code on a cymbal.
> 
> Rush's debut single was a cover tune (Buddy Holly's "Not Fade Away")
> 
> 
> And the voice on "Subdivisions" Is the City TV "Everywhere" guy. Mark something?
Click to expand...


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I think it's been mentioned that Eric Clapton's dad was a canadian soldier but....did you know that his mom dumped him with her parents and moved to another country... I think it had something to do with the fact that it would have been embarrassing for her to be a single mom. His grandparents raised him and he thought they were his parents until his real mom came home when he was 8 and broke the news to him. Then she stuck around for a bit a treated him like a little brother instead of her son. I think she took off again after that....No wonder they guy can play the blues as well as he does....


----------



## Starbuck

Kenmac said:


> Mark Daley. It's funny, when I remember the video of "Subdivisions" they had Alex doing the "voice" for that song. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are! too funny at that! I read it in the book Tribute. It had all kinds of neat Ruch facts...


----------



## co-intelpro

david henman said:


> ...message to bono, oprah, al gore, mike moore et al: don't even think about trying to do any good for this planet or its people unless you are perfect yourself.
> 
> no wonder most people prefer to mind their own business...
> 
> -dh


I guess the saying is true: No good deed goes unpunished.

That said, although we are all hypocrites to some extent, Bono is the lesser of the hypocrites on this list. The other clowns spend most of their time capitalizing on the ignorance of others. Plus, I've met Bono before, he's a very friendly guy.

On a broader note, when will people realize that they often point out the flaws in others that they first see in themselves?

Interesting fact: Randy Bachman owns piles of Gretsch guitars. I visited a music store in Prince Albert, Saskatchewan where the owner would often sell him guitars when he came in. Now, he refuses to sell Randy any more cool old guitars because the owner thinks he has "too many".


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Neil Young owns (owned) part of Lionel Trains (toys).
He has 2 sons with CP.
He broke his arm building the log home he lives in at Broken Arrow Ranch.


----------



## david henman

co-intelpro said:


> That said, although we are all hypocrites to some extent...



...amen, my brother!

-dh


----------



## sambonee

Alister Crowley, a known satanist, wrote that the best offering to sacrifice was that of a child, especially one of high intelligence. This is written in his book magik (the spelling doesn't look right. It's spelt differently ). 

Many musicians made blatant references to him. Even to go so far as buying his home on lock ness. His face appears on album covers. 

Does anyone else know about this?


----------



## Robert1950

Michael Nesmith's mother invented Liquid Paper.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

sambonee said:


> Alister Crowley, a known satanist, wrote that the best offering to sacrifice was that of a child, especially one of high intelligence. This is written in his book magik (the spelling doesn't look right. It's spelt differently ).
> 
> Many musicians made blatant references to him. Even to go so far as buying his home on lock ness. His face appears on album covers.
> 
> Does anyone else know about this?


It was either Plant or Page that bought it. It may be in the title of a Zep tune (may not too). I think they did a lot of writing there. Crowley was crowned the most evil man in the world at one time. Lived his life developing and promoting his own brand of mysticism. Magik, with the K is an older spelling and is still common in books regarding spiritualism, Wicca, and other earth based beliefs.


----------



## jimihendrix

Chito said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, I think you are referring to Rick Derringer rather than Ted Nugent. I don't think Nugent ever was a member of the McCoys.


ted nugent was in the amboy dukes..."journey to the center of the mind"


----------



## Robert1950

jimihendrix said:


> ted nugent was in the amboy dukes..."journey to the center of the mind"


Yeah, and he stated that he "didn't know the song was about drugs"

Right,... and the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, and he stated that he "didn't know the song was about drugs"
> 
> Right,... and the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.



kqoct well of course the earth is flat, that's cause space is curved!


----------



## puckhead

Jim DaddyO said:


> It was either Plant or Page that bought it. It may be in the title of a Zep tune (may not too). I think they did a lot of writing there. Crowley was crowned the most evil man in the world at one time. Lived his life developing and promoting his own brand of mysticism. Magik, with the K is an older spelling and is still common in books regarding spiritualism, Wicca, and other earth based beliefs.


Jimmy Page bought it.

"Mr Crowley" is home to one of my favourite Randy Rhoads solos.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

Ian Anderson, head honcho of Jethro Tull and infamous floutist decided to help out his daughter with a flute lesson only to have her point out the proper fingering for a bunch of notes he, apparently, had just been "bending" into tune his whole career.


----------



## Steadfastly

J S Moore said:


> Yes!!! You're right. It was Rick Derringer I was thinking of. I swear Ted Nugent came from some odd band as well, just got the two confused.
> 
> As for Sonny Bono: Cher or tree, there's not much difference.


Maybe it was a Cher-ry Tree!?:smile:


----------



## washburned

One of Deep Purple's early hits was a cover of Neil Damond's
"Kentucky Woman"

the Stones Bill Wyman worked with Stephen Stills/Chris Hillmans' band Manassas, and would have quit the Stones to play for them if Stills had been willing to leave his solo career and CSN.


----------



## Robert1950

Keith 'Keef' Richards is not dead yet.


----------



## Starbuck

I have that magazine too! Oddly enough it's GW's 30 year anniversay and they listed the most important guitar relatied events of the past 30 years and _that_ is the last one listed! (Keith is still alive that is)


----------



## al3d

Robert1950 said:


> Keith 'Keef' Richards is not dead yet.


I laughted my ass off when i saw that in guitar player..LOL.


----------



## Robert1950

al3d said:


> I laughted my ass off when i saw that in guitar player..LOL.


I didn't know it was in GW and/or GP. It just came to mind.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## stodge

Steve Vai *IS* human.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

When John Bonham, the ledgendary drummer of Led Zeppelin, first met one of his idols, Carmine Apice of the band Vanilla Fudge at a concert both bands were doing together, he and Carmine got to talking about Carmine's drum technique. So Bonham shows him all this cool stuff he learned from listening to Carmine's songs and he shows Carmine his super fast bass drum work.

Carmine laughs and says with astonishment, "I guess you didn't know I use two bass drums, not one!" Bonham had done it all with one foot.

Geezer Butler was a rythym guitar player when he first formed the blues band Earth with Ozzy, Tony and Bill Ward, which they later renamed (due to another band with that name) to Black Sabbath. Tony Iommi looks at him and says "There's only room for one guitarist in this band, and that's me." So Geezer had to become the bass player.

Bill Ward (drummer for Black Sabbath) could not read or write drum music. He finally got around to taking his first drum lessons in his 50's.


----------



## leftysg

*Page*

Just finished reading "Jimmy Page Magus Musiciam Man" by George Case. Few interesting notes:

1. First guitar was a Hofner Senator purchased from "paper round money".
2. In 1958,Page hosted Jeff Beck at his house at age 14. Page played Buddy Holly's "Not Fade Away" for Beck in the front room of the family home.
Page was hurdling champion at his school.
3. In 1959 traded his Grazioso electric for a Strat.
4. Page played on " Baby Please Don't Go" and " Gloria" by Them.
5. Played 12 string on Beck's Bolero with JP Jones and Keith Moon.
6. Played on Joe Cocker's " with a Little Help From My Friends".
7. Contributed to " I Can't Explain" and " You Really Got Me".
8. The solo on stairway was played on the 58 Tele used on LZ 1.
9. "Black Dog" was named for a stray black lab that hung around Headley Grange during the recording. Listen closely for a click before the main riff and you can hear Page cue the band by using the toggle switch.

Next book on the list " Saucerful of Secrets"


----------



## Diablo

Brian May has a Ph.D in Physics (space dust and light or something).


----------



## bolero

ClintonHammond said:


> Guy Terrifico ows me 60 bucks



LOL!!!

kkjuw


----------



## jimihendrix

i saw an interview with ronnie james dio...you know...the vertically challenged...and sometime singer from black sabbath...he said he was educated as a pharmacist...

i guess he's nailed down two out of three parts to the "sex and drugs and rock and roll" triad...


----------



## six-string

Jimmy Page was hired as a session musician by Andrew Loog Oldham and played on the Rolling Stones hit Heart of Stone.
John Paul Jones arranged the orchestral strings for the Rolling Stones hit She's A Rainbow.
Brian Jones originally played piano on Jimi Hendrix sessions for All Along The Watchtower. Jones' playing was edited from the final version.
The original Marshall stack was custom built by Jim Marshall for Pete Townshend.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Back in the day, all the great guitarists in England (Page, Hendrix, etc.) used to go into the shops for amps and just said "Give me what Townsend has". He was pretty much the "go to" guy for getting tone.


----------



## lbrown1

Stratin2traynor said:


> I think it's been mentioned that Eric Clapton's dad was a canadian soldier but....did you know that his mom dumped him with her parents and moved to another country... I think it had something to do with the fact that it would have been embarrassing for her to be a single mom. His grandparents raised him and he thought they were his parents until his real mom came home when he was 8 and broke the news to him. Then she stuck around for a bit a treated him like a little brother instead of her son. I think she took off again after that....No wonder they guy can play the blues as well as he does....


quite a lot of really cool tidbits like that in clapton's bio.

one I found particularly amusing - that song we all think of as a loving song between a man and a woman - "Wonderful Tonight" was written by clapton when he was downstairs in their house waiting for Patti to get ready for a party - she was taking a really really long time...so Clapton wrote that song in frustration...."YES F$$## you look F%$%# Wonderful - now let's go!"

being from the shwa - I find it interesting that Steppenwolf's founders were also from here - the Edmonton Bros - they wrote and rehearsed here as "The Sparrows"...they changed their name to Steppenwolf when they moved to LA. John Kay wasn't from the shwa though - he lived in Scarborough after moving there with his parents from Germany


----------



## Starbuck

jimihendrix said:


> i saw an interview with ronnie james dio...you know...the vertically challenged...and sometime singer from black sabbath...he said he was educated as a pharmacist...
> 
> i guess he's nailed down two out of three parts to the "sex and drugs and rock and roll" triad...


On a really sad side note, I heard on the radio the other day the RJD has stomache cancer..


----------



## shoretyus

lbrown1 said:


> being from the shwa -


That made me think about Shirley Eckhart ? 

Apparently she is now running from the Jazz police.

I didn't know that Chet Atkins had recorded her stuff


----------



## Sneaky

Jeff "Skunk" Baxter (guitarist for Steely Dan, Doobie Bros, etc) is a rocket scientist... well, a missle guidance system designer, defense contractor, and NASA comittee member anyways.


----------



## 5ronins

Steven tyler got kicked out of highschool and stole the marching bands bass drum on the way out, that same drum can be heard on "livin on the edge"

slash auditioned to be poisons lead guitarist and had a good audition, they spoke breifly about stage clothes and make up, on his way out he was passed by C.C Devil in full stage make-up

jimmy page is also on the kinks "you really got me" fuzz tone guitar sound


----------

